# Cabinet door latches



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Anyone else have problems with the canbinet latches not holding the doors closed during travel?

I have four doors that are open at the end of each journey. I adjusted the catch plates last night and we'll be going out later today on a trip, so hopefully the adjustmet will solve the problem, but I don't have a lot of confidence, there just wasn't that much adjustment I could make. Any thoughts?


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

Mine did that until i started checking all doors and drawers before a trip. The wife and kids don't always close them tight thinking they are like the ones at home.
Since i started checking them none have come open.

jim


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

The only doors that opened in mine were the pantry doors because the sliding shelves would bump them in transit. Solution was to drill a 1/4" hole in the frame below each slider and insert a small wooden dowel. When I get to the campground I just pull out the dowels and toss them in a drawer. Works great


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

So far no problems. I always do a check before I go and make sure the kids do not go in after me. So far so good

Thor


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

Yep - definitely had that problem here. We talked about the solution for a while i.e., bars and hooks and such but the husband put in some better latches from the hardware store. We found that no matter how tightly you shut the doors, they just came open on the way. Makes you wonder why they think plastic is the answer for everything - the metal latches work much better.


----------



## Jose Fernandez (Jun 22, 2004)

I had the same exact problem with my 21RS. Quick solution that works well, thus far...

At camping world, they sell TV Grips (Item #18637) (pg 143 in the Camping World Catalog). These are normally used to hold TV's in place while traveling, but they work just as well holding pantry drawers in the place. They stay on with adhesive, so no drilling is required. Also, I removed the plastic female end of the latch which is mounted to the inside of the pantry cabinet. The latch contains a small O'ring that I compressed and now the door requires a bit more effort to open. Ever since I performed this minor modification, the door has not come open and the slide out pantry drawers have stayed in place.

Jose


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

We had the same problem with our pantry door coming open.
So I drilled a hole just above the knob and installed a thumb latch.
Now we have no problem with the door coming open after we travel!!!!


----------



## missouricamper (Jun 28, 2004)

I can deal with the cabinet problem, but what I hate is when we arrive and open the medicine cabinet for the first time... I put elastic keepers across the front using those 3m hooks that are removable, but I wish I had a better solution. But we are getting to be pretty good catchers...


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

We solved the med cabnet problem by picking up some small thin wire baskets at walmart, they measure 2"x14"(I think) and fit on the shelves great and hold everything in place fine. Kirk


----------



## missouricamper (Jun 28, 2004)

Great idea on the med cabinet, I never thought to look for something that would fit. And..... an excuse to go to WalMart....


----------



## Central Mass Outbackers (Jun 13, 2004)

We solved the problem of pantry doors opening by purchasing inexpensive spring tension curtain rods, and put them inside the cupboard in front of the pull outs before we leave. They keep the pull outs from sliding against the doors and opening up while towing, and are easily removed when you get where you're going. So far this has worked well. Our medicine cabinet door shuts so tight that one hasn't been a problem... yet. I may look into getting some of those baskets though.


----------

